# Is it possible that Celebrimbor fought at the Nirnaeth Arnoediad and in the war of wrath?



## Turin_Turambar (May 6, 2021)

As we all know, celebrimbor fought in dagor bragollach and fall of gondolin. so had been in nirnaeth arnoediad and war of wrath?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 7, 2021)

Absolutely no, after all, he's a big guy, unless he dressed up as someone ordinary, such as Faramir during the Wainriders's war in 1944.


----------



## Elthir (May 7, 2021)

Perhaps some website has hammered together what I think are two different notions -- I think when JRRT decided that Celebrimbor was a Feanorean (and published it in the second edition), he revised 
the idea that Celebrimbor was a jewel smith of Gondolin.

And here's part of what JRRT reveals in a note: although inheriting Curufin's skills, Celebrimbor was an Elf of "wholly different temper" and in Nargothrond as a refugee he had grown to love Finrod and later became a great friend of Celeborn and . . .

. . . *Galadriel*

See note 7 to _Of Dwarves And Men_, The Peoples of Middle-Earth.



Elthir said:


> Perhaps some website has hammered together what I think are two different notions -- I think when JRRT decided that Celebrimbor was a Feanorean (and published it in the second edition), he revised
> the idea that Celebrimbor was a jewel smith of Gondolin.



Actually, just watched a Celebrimbor video that does just that! 

🐾


----------



## Elthir (Nov 29, 2022)

I already responded above, but that was the younger, smarter, 2021 Elthir. This older Elthir has a new theory, and it almost goes something like this:

Celebrimbor the *Telerin Elf* (thus not a Feanorean) *accompanied Celeborn, also here a Telerin Elf, to exile in Middle-earth* -- this is according to a late text published in PME [see note 7 to _Of Dwarves And Men_]; and in another late text about Galadriel and Celeborn [published in _Unfinished Tales_, in _The_ _History of Galadriel and Celeborn_ section] . . .

. . . Celeborn [with Galadriel] arrives in Middle-earth, by ship, somewhat sooner than Feanor, and is welcomed with joy, but: *"In the years after they did not join in the war against Angband"* (. . .) and *"departed over Ered Lindon before the end of the First Age."*

Thus [here's the theory] perhaps Celebrimbor -- who again, went with Celeborn over sea to Middle-earth -- stayed with him [Celeborn] and went over the mountains, and likewise did not join in the war against Angband.

Discuss!

Or not 

I should probably add another  here too.


----------



## Ent (Nov 29, 2022)

Elthir said:


> a new theory, and it almost goes


I really like theories that almost go.
I can't wait for the almost discussion.


----------



## Elthir (Nov 29, 2022)

Well, I'm a little older "now" (compared to several minutes ago), and reading it again, I myself reject 
the idea put forth in my last post.


----------



## Ent (Nov 29, 2022)

Well, as theories go, it was as relevant as whether Balrogs may may or may not not have wings - or maybe maybe not.


----------



## Elthir (Nov 29, 2022)

Balrogs _almost_ had wings!


----------



## Ent (Nov 29, 2022)

Indeed. But I heard they aren't so fond of cardboard boxes. Something about flammability as I recall.


----------



## Elthir (Nov 29, 2022)

I don't want to sound snooty but my new box is made of *black onyx*. It was a gift.

And since I'm here, I say again: there is no textual evidence (that I'm aware of) that Celebrimbor
son of Curufin ever went to Gondolin well, to almost be on topic, if annoyingly and repetitively so!


----------

